# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  حديقة النباتات - الجزء الثاني

## osha

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

في الجزء الاول قلت ان بطارية الكاميرا خلصت وانا داخلة على الجزء الياباني في الحديقة وزعلت جدا على عدم تمكني من تصويره 
النهارده رحت الجنينة عشان بنتي عندها بحث في العلوم عن أوراق الشجر وقلنا نروح نجمع شوية من هناك
اخدت بقى الكاميرا وصورت شوية صور من الجزء الياباني 
انا مبدئيا باعتذر عن الاضاءة لان اليوم كان غائم جزئيا مع سقوط بعض الامطار

وحظكم بقى ان الصور مش بالحجم العائلي ولو ان كان نفسي امسي على سامح بشوية شغل وتعديلات  :Smart: 

المجموعة اللي جاية شوية صور متنوعة من الحديقة اليابانية 












يتبــــــع

----------


## osha

المجموعة دي عبارة عن صور للأسماك الموجودة بالبحيرة 
وهي حجمها كبير جدا جدا وانا صورتها من عدة زوايا عشان تشوفوا ضخامتها 
وفيه ماكينة صغيرة تحط فيها ربع دولار تنزلك أكل مخصوص للسمك عشان الاطفال يأكلوه بإيديهم 
وطبعا غني عن القول ان ممنوع الصيد  :Eat:

----------


## osha

شوية صور متنوعة 





















يتبــــع

----------


## osha

الصورتين اللي جايين دول ليهم حكاية عجيبة 
الحكاية بتقول في الاساطير اليابانية ان الارواح الشريرة بتتع الاشخاص للنيل منهم 
ولكن الارواح الشريرة بتمشي في خط مستقيم او دائري فقط
ولهذا تم عمل الكوبري بالشكل دا - طبقا للاساطير اليابانية - على شكل زجزاج بتعدي بيه من مكان لمكان فوق الميه وبطريقة الزجزاج دي الارواح الشريرة بتتوه ومش بتقدر تتابعك عشان تؤذيك

فعلا.. جميل جدا التعرف على ثقافات الدول الاخرى مهما بدت غريبة لينا  :Banned2: 







يتبـــــــــــــع

----------


## osha

الصورتين الجايين تخليد لذكرى واحد اسمه جورج واشنطن كارفر وهو طبعا مش جورج واشنطن اللي صورته على الدولار
دا شخص أسود وهو اللي اخترع زبدة الفول السوداني
وطبعا مش المهم انه اخترع زبدة الفول السوداني المهم انهم لازم يخلدوا ذكرى أي شخص أسود قام بأي عمل 
ودا جزء من رد دين العبودية لقرون طويلة بتحاول كل المدن الامريكية انها تقوم بيه تجاه المواطنين السود

وزي ما انتو شايفين في الصورة الثانية ان الجزء دا بالكامل تم التبرع بيه من عدة شركات ومن ضمنها متبرع مجهول لاقامة الحديقة وزي ماقلت سابقا ان التبرعات هنا للاماكن العامة هي المصدر الرئيسي للدخل والعامل الاساسي لتطويرها بالشكل الجميل دا 






يتبــــــــــــــــع

----------


## Amira

*الصور حلوة فوق العادة المرة دي... أحسنتي * 
*تصوير البحيرة و السمك شكله جميل ...* 
*الحديقة اليابانية و الخرافات بتاعتها عجبتني أصل انا غاوية اسمع قصص الخرافات * 
*لو عندك تاني صور هاتيهم...* *تسلم الأيادي يا أوشا*

----------


## حمادو

*ايه دا؟؟
الموضوع من بدايته والصور فيه حجمها صغير
اومال مشرفي القاعة هايعملوا ايه بأه

ربنا ما يقطع لك عادة يا أوشا


جميلة جدا الصور الخاصة بالحديقة اليابانية

فيه كام شجرة فى الحديقة دول علشان تشتريهم محتاجه تبيعي فيلا فى مارينا مصر
والسبب أن الأشجار اليابانية تعتبر من أغلى الأشجار لندرتها ولشكلها المختلف عن أى شجر تانى, بخلاف أن أهل اليابان لهم إبتكارات كتيرة فى طرق زرع الأشجار والعناية بيها.
عندى فى البيت شجرة بونساى Bonsai عمرها تقريبا 100 سنة,
 علشان أشتريها عملت لها دفتر توفير قبلها ب6 أشهر.
**


السمك اليابانى اللى فى الصور كمان عايز أقولك أنه واحد من أغلى أنواع السمك فى العالم.
سعر السمكة اليابانية الصغيرة ممكن يوصل ل1000 جنيه مصرى
تخيلي بأه السمكة الكبيرة سعرها بيوصل لكام؟
تقريبا هاتحتاجى تشترى الأول بيت فى مارينا علشان تبيعيه وبعد كده تجيبي حوض سمك يابانى.



فى إنتظار باقى الصور إن شاء الله


*

----------


## nariman

*الله يا أوشا ..بجد صور رائعه*
*واضح إن المكان جميل فعلا*

*فى إنتظار جديدك دائما* 
 :f2:

----------


## sameh atiya

* الحمد الله إنى الصور مش حجم عائلى ونازله بطبيعتها 
بجد الصور كلها جميلة جداً مش هاينفع الصور محتاج أروح بنفسى وده مش هايحصل بإذن الله
يا رب ما أروح علشان أفضل أبقى عايز أروح

بالنسبة للسمك ليه بتقولى ممنوع الصيد
تفتكرى لو واحد صعيدى زيي كده راح هناك والسمك بدأ يأكل من إيده تفتكر إيه اللى هايحصل
أقولك أنا بدل ما تفكرى كتير
هايجيب دولارات كتير علشان يجيب بيها أكل كتير
ويجيب معاه شكارتين لونهم أسود
وبعد كده يعمل نفسه بيأكل هوب يخطف واحده ويحط فى الشكارة
وهكذا لغاية ما يفضى البحيرة 
ويقوم مروح على البيت ويقولهم الشهر ده هاناكل سمك ببلاش 
وينضف ويشوى ويأكل بس أنا بحبه مقلى 

شكراً يا أم أم أم أم محمد على الصور 
انا لقيت أم وأم ورا بعض قلت أكملهم أربعة بالمرة*

----------


## النجمه الحائره

*عزيزتى ام محمد الصور * 
* اولا اقول سبحان الله * 
*ثانيا شكرا لامتاع اعيننا بهذه الصور الجميله جدا*

----------


## سوما

أوشا \ أم محمد..
صور جميلة أوى.... الطبيعة والزهور رائعة والسمك كمان شكله جميل..  :2:  
تسلم أيدك  :f2:  وفى أنتظار الجديد من الصور الجميلة..  ::$:

----------


## osha

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكر سريع للجميع لحين العودة للرد المفصل وتحميل باقي الصور

أعتذر عن التأخير

----------


## رورو قمر

ابدعتي 

احستني 

وفقتي 


جدااااااا 

جدااااااااااا

صورك عجبوني 

و شفت حاجات اول مرة اعرف عنها 

..

السمك هذه 

في حديقه في المملكه المغربية فيها بحيرة و فيها سمك كثير برضو ممنوع من الصيد 
و انا بقراء تعليقك على الصور قبل ما اشوفها 
كنت فاكرها مثل اللي شفتهم و اكلتهم عيش 
لكن لقيت اللي عندكم ماشاء الله
اضعاف اضعاف اللي شفتها 
ده اللي في المغرب ممكن تكون ربع اللي عندكم 
و هذه انا شيفتها كبيرة و حرام تجلس ما تتصاد ^_^
اعتقد لو حد وقع في وسط السمك هيدلع على الاخر 

..


بارك الله فيك 
ابدعتي فتميزتي
انا في انتظار جديدك

----------


## osha

> *الصور حلوة فوق العادة المرة دي... أحسنتي * 
> *تصوير البحيرة و السمك شكله جميل ...* 
> *الحديقة اليابانية و الخرافات بتاعتها عجبتني أصل انا غاوية اسمع قصص الخرافات * 
> *لو عندك تاني صور هاتيهم...* *تسلم الأيادي يا أوشا*


اهلا يامرمر 
ايه الكلام الكبير دا 
انا كده حاصدق واتغر بقى وانسى روحي ومحدش حيعرف يكلمني  ::hop:: 

هنا عندنا حكايا خرافية جميلة جدا حاحاول اجمعهم وابقى اقولكم عليها كده من فترة للتانية مع اي موضوع مصور
الصور جاية في السكة وانتظري صور وفيديو قريب كمان
شكرا على مرورك يامرمورة

----------


## osha

> *ايه دا؟؟
> الموضوع من بدايته والصور فيه حجمها صغير
> اومال مشرفي القاعة هايعملوا ايه بأه
> 
> ربنا ما يقطع لك عادة يا أوشا
> 
> 
> جميلة جدا الصور الخاصة بالحديقة اليابانية
> 
> ...


والله ياسيااااادة المشرف الحق عليا 
ليك عليا المرة الجاية اني انزل صور حجمهم حجم عائلي مضروب في اتنين عشان تشوفوا شغلكم كويس  :Ranting2: 
بس محسوبين علينا وقاعدين على مكاتب المشرف راح المشرف جه  :Closedeyes: 

اما الفيلا في مارينا اوعدك وعد حقيقي من كل قلبي لو حصل واشتريت فيلا في مارينا اني ابيعها عشان اشتري شجرة بونساي وحاسميها "نجفة" :;): 
انا اتخضيت من سعر السمك اللي قلت عليه والله بيني وبينك يعني انا افتكرته قراميط بس نظيفة شوية وملونة زي الكتاكيت اللي بتتباع في مصر اخضر واصفر وحاجات كده  :: 

المهم شكرا على مرورك واشوفك في الربيع ان شاء الله لما اروح اصور عودة الزهور

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخت الفاضلة .. أوشا




صور أكثر من رائعة .. سلمت يداكِ

تقبلي خالص تحياتي العطرية




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## osha

> *الله يا أوشا ..بجد صور رائعه*
> *واضح إن المكان جميل فعلا*
> 
> *فى إنتظار جديدك دائما*


اهلا بيك ياناريمان 
الحقيقة المكان هو اللي جميل وهو اجمل من الصور بمراحل
نفسي نعمل رحلة جماعية ونعمل غداء بس مش سمك  :Icecream:

----------


## osha

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عودة مرة تانية للصور بعد الحصول على يوم اجازة اخيييييراااا

الصورة القادمة دي بمناسبة يوم الهالويين وهو بيكون اخر يوم في شهر اكتوبر
ومعظم البيوت بتزين الحدائق الامامية بتاعتها بتماثيل مرعبة وثمار القرع العسلي وبتكون مفرغة بأشكال مختلفة زي وش بيضحك او وش مرعب
وبتقام احيانا مسابقات لتزيين ثمار القرع



الصورة دي برضه بمناسبة الهالويين 





الصور دي بقى من معرض منحوتات مقام في الحديقة والحقيقة انا مش شايفة فيه اي جمال بس بقى الفنون جنون زي ما بيقولوا

دا تمثال على هيئة قطة ومجوف بحيث ان الاطفال يدخلوا جواه




طبعا من غير نباهة التمثال دا على هيئة جمجمة (مش عارفة ايه الفن في كده بصراحة :notme: )
بس لو ركزتوا في جانب الصورة الشمال اخر الفم حتلاقوا ايدين خارجة من فم الجمجمة 
دول ايدين ولادي كانوا بيستغيثوا بيا انقذهم من براثن الوحش  :Shutup2: 




تمثال الاسد دا انا قعدت عشر دقائق عشان احدد هو ايه بالضبط  :Busted Red:

----------


## osha

الركن الصيني في الحديقة من أجمل الاركان ومش حاتكلم كتير اسيبكم تتفرجوا عليها 













الصورة اللي جاية دي صورتها وكان في شهر اكتوبر 
ولقيت نفس الصورة من نفس الزواية على موقع الحديقة الرسمي ولكن في الشتا لما التلج غطى كل شئ
حاحط الاثنين عشان تشوفوا المكان اد ايه جميل سواء في الخريف او في الشتا

دي صورتي 



الصورة الجاية من موقع الحديقة لنفس المكان

----------


## حنـــــان

جميلة قوي الصور يا أوشا
عجبتني قوي الصورة اللي لاقيتي اختها في الشتا
بس أنا عايزاكي بقى انتي ترجعي في الشتا وتصوريها بذا نفسك... ينفع؟
في انتظار باقي الصور

----------


## osha

> * الحمد الله إنى الصور مش حجم عائلى ونازله بطبيعتها 
> بجد الصور كلها جميلة جداً مش هاينفع الصور محتاج أروح بنفسى وده مش هايحصل بإذن الله
> يا رب ما أروح علشان أفضل أبقى عايز أروح
> 
> بالنسبة للسمك ليه بتقولى ممنوع الصيد
> تفتكرى لو واحد صعيدى زيي كده راح هناك والسمك بدأ يأكل من إيده تفتكر إيه اللى هايحصل
> أقولك أنا بدل ما تفكرى كتير
> هايجيب دولارات كتير علشان يجيب بيها أكل كتير
> ويجيب معاه شكارتين لونهم أسود
> ...


لعلمك انا كل ما اقرا المشاركة دي اضحك جدا 
اتخيل شكلك وانت ماسك شكارة سودا وداخل تلم السمك
وبعدين تاني يوم نلاقي خبرك في السي ان ان 

يارب تكون باقي الصور عجبتك 
وشكرا علىمرورك

----------


## osha

> *عزيزتى ام محمد الصور * 
> * اولا اقول سبحان الله * 
> *ثانيا شكرا لامتاع اعيننا بهذه الصور الجميله جدا*


الاخت العزيزة النجمة الحائرة
لو جيت هنا وزرت الحديقة بنفسك مش حتقدري تبطلي تذكري اسم الله وتسبحي باسمه
مكان جميل ومريح للاعصاب 
وانا بدوري باشكرك على زيارتك للمكان ويارب تكون باقي الصور اعجبتك ان شاء الله

----------


## osha

> ابدعتي 
> 
> احستني 
> 
> وفقتي 
> 
> 
> جدااااااا 
> 
> ...


اختي العزيزة رورو قمر

اخجلتيني بكلامك الجميل  :Animal Rooster: 

بالنسبة للسمك والله مكنت اعرف حاجة عنه الا لما حمادو قال عليه 
ومع ذلك هو فعلا حجمه كبير اوي  :4: 

يالا اتفرجي على باقي الصور وانبسطي بالركن الصيني 
شكرا على مرورك

----------


## غادة جاد

*ما شاء الله*
*روووووووووووعة*
*تحفة بجد الصور دي*
*ربنا يبارك فيكي*
*شكرا جزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

أيـــه الجمــال ده يا رشـــا

والله تســلم إيدك .. نقلت لنا أو نقلتينا فعلاً
لتلك الامـــاكن التي تستحــق الزيـــارة

عجبني قوى منظر السمـــك النونو  :2:  وهو فاتح بقه وبياكل
وأنا مع سامح في اللي ممكن يعمله لو راحلكوا هناك..

ووقتها ..
ح ادواقوا أحلــى صنيـــة سمـــك بالبطاطس  :Smart: 

منتظرين الجـــزء التالت بســـرعة ..


خالص وأرق تحيـــاتي،،، :f2:

----------


## osha

> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخت الفاضلة .. أوشا
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
الله يسلمك ياأيمن
شكرا على المرور

----------


## osha

> *ما شاء الله*
> *روووووووووووعة*
> *تحفة بجد الصور دي*
> *ربنا يبارك فيكي*
> *شكرا جزاك الله خيرا*


جزانا وإياكم ان شاء الله
سعيدة ان الصور عجبتك وشكرا على مرورك

----------


## osha

> أيـــه الجمــال ده يا رشـــا
> 
> والله تســلم إيدك .. نقلت لنا أو نقلتينا فعلاً
> لتلك الامـــاكن التي تستحــق الزيـــارة
> 
> عجبني قوى منظر السمـــك النونو  وهو فاتح بقه وبياكل
> وأنا مع سامح في اللي ممكن يعمله لو راحلكوا هناك..
> 
> ووقتها ..
> ...



لو كان بايدي كنت اخدكم بجد والله ياحسن
بس شرط ..الغدا عليك 
بس لما تروح انت وسامح تجيبوا السمك انا ولا اعرفكم بصراحة  :notme: 

تعال انت بس وانا ادوقك احلى سمك بلطي فيليه حتاكله في حياتك
وجمبري جامبو تحفة

----------


## osha

> جميلة قوي الصور يا أوشا
> عجبتني قوي الصورة اللي لاقيتي اختها في الشتا
> بس أنا عايزاكي بقى انتي ترجعي في الشتا وتصوريها بذا نفسك... ينفع؟
> في انتظار باقي الصور


معلش على اللخبطة في الردود
اصل نورك عمى عيني  ::nooo:: 
لعلمك انا لما صورت الصورة دي مكنتش اعرف ان لها اخت على الانترنت خالص
بس بصراحة الزاوية دي زاوية مثالية للتصوير 

اما اني اروح حاليا اصورها دي حاجة بسيطة جدا جدا خاصة ان الجو تحسن اليومين دول جدا وبقى ستة تحت الصفر بس
انا حاستنى العاصفة الثلجية القادمة عشان اروح والحرارة تكون عشرين تحت الصفر عشان ترتاحي ياحنان
انت اللي حتقعدي بيا في الاخر لو جرالي حاجة  :Biggrin:

----------


## زهــــراء

*أنا لقيت الباب مفتوح قلت خليني أناقش نفسي 
هل أدخل أم هل أدخل برضه ..لقيتني أدخل ياسبحان الله ..
هل ياترى عندك تفسير علمي للحكاية دي ياأوش أوش؟؟

المهم يعني ..الصور جميلة جداً وأكيد المكان أجمل ..لما أزورك بقى في المنام إبقي خذيني 
البحيرة عجبتني كثير بس كان لازم تخبيها حذراً من الناس اللي شبه سامح لاء وأبيه حسن كمان مؤيد ..عال عال شيء عظيم 
طيب أنا مضطرة أقول لك ياأوشا لاتتألمي  حأصطاد سمك معاهم وأمرك لله بقى
بس هي فيه صورة اللي هي هذي



يعني محتاجة أعرف هو أين يقع الأسد فيها بالظبط ؟
ماشفت من الأسد غير كلامك عنه وبالزور كمان بس يلا طالما قلتِ أسد ماليش إلا إني أصدقك

الصور ظريفة حقيقي ..كل ماتخطفي رجلك على هنالك قولي لي مو علشان شيء بس علشان الواحد يعرف إمتى حيرتاح شوية ..مو منك لاسمح الله ..

تسلمي ياأبلة على الصور تاعبينك معانا..
..*

----------


## osha

> أنا لقيت الباب مفتوح قلت خليني أناقش نفسي 
> هل أدخل أم هل أدخل برضه ..لقيتني أدخل ياسبحان الله ..
> هل ياترى عندك تفسير علمي للحكاية دي ياأوش أوش؟؟


التفسير العلمي الاكاديمي المعتمد من الهيئة العامة للكتاب بيقول انه صراع
ياترى تتكلمي والا تتكلمي
ماهو الاقدام على الكلام والاقدام على الكلام برضه بينهم صراع ازلي
ولكني سعيدة ان الاقدام 1 تغلب على الاقدام 2

مرحبا بك في موضوعي المتواضع




> المهم يعني ..الصور جميلة جداً وأكيد المكان أجمل ..لما أزورك بقى في المنام إبقي خذيني 
> البحيرة عجبتني كثير بس كان لازم تخبيها حذراً من الناس اللي شبه سامح لاء وأبيه حسن كمان مؤيد ..عال عال شيء عظيم 
> طيب أنا مضطرة أقول لك ياأوشا لاتتألمي حأصطاد سمك معاهم وأمرك لله بقى


ياسلام 
المكان حيبقى اجمل بوجودك 
زهراء في حديقة النباتات  :f2: 
كلمتين حلوين اهم عشان ماتزعليش

بس ياريت لو جيت بلاش تصطادي سمك بلاش فضايح 
اقولك يعني لو مصرة 
سامح يصطاد وحسن يعمل الصينية ولو ماتقبضش عليهم تاكلي انت السمك :Smart: 




> ماشفت من الأسد غير كلامك عنه وبالزور كمان بس يلا طالما قلتِ أسد ماليش إلا إني أصدقك
> 
> الصور ظريفة حقيقي ..كل ماتخطفي رجلك على هنالك قولي لي مو علشان شيء بس علشان الواحد يعرف إمتى حيرتاح شوية ..مو منك لاسمح الله ..
> 
> تسلمي ياأبلة على الصور تاعبينك معانا


مشيها اسد يازوزو عشان خاطري
انا برضه استوعبته  بصعوبة 
بس خليك فاكرة انه نفس الفنان بتاع تمثال وحدة الاديان اياه  :Ouch: 

ان شاء الله اروح تاني واصور باقي الحديقة بس لما الربيع يهل بقى 

شكرا على مرورك يازوزو

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

يعنى مش حرام كده اللى بتعملوه فينا 

حمادو يجيب صور تحفة للغابة السودا بتاعته وانتى يا اوشا تجيبلنا صور كمان تحفة فى الركن الصينى واليابانى والبحيرة والمناظر الحلوة دى

امشى ازاى انا وسط الجناين اللى عندنا 

بجد تسلم ايديك عجبتنى جداا صو الاختلافات دى بس فى الشتا شكلها احلى يمكن عشان معندناش تلج ... مش عارفة 

والصور اللى فيها الشلال هى والكوبرى الزجزاج وحكايته اصلا حلوة اوى

كمان عجبنى اوى موضوع صورة الرجل الاسود جورج واشنطن .. مش عارفة ليه حسيت انهم عندهم شوية ادمية فى انهم بيعتذورا لبشر من لون مختلف عنهم عن طريق تكريمهم لشخص منهم 

صورك جميلة خالصة يا اوشا ... تسلم ايديك يا قمر

----------


## osha

> يعنى مش حرام كده اللى بتعملوه فينا 
> 
> حمادو يجيب صور تحفة للغابة السودا بتاعته وانتى يا اوشا تجيبلنا صور كمان تحفة فى الركن الصينى واليابانى والبحيرة والمناظر الحلوة دى


ياستي بسيطة 
تيجي امريكا عن طريق المانيا تروحي الاول الغابة السوداء وبعدين تيجي على هنا افسحك في حديقة النباتات  :GANJA: 




> امشى ازاى انا وسط الجناين اللى عندنا


للاسف الجناين الحلوة في مصر واللي فعلا معتنى بيها كويس مقفولة للزوار ودا بسبب طبعا المعاملة غير الادمية اللي الزوار بيعامولها للمعروضات  :Sad: 




> بجد تسلم ايديك عجبتنى جداا صو الاختلافات دى بس فى الشتا شكلها احلى يمكن عشان معندناش تلج ... مش عارفة


والله ياميرا انا باحب منظر التلج جدا واعتقد انه فعلا شكله حلو لان فيه ناس كتير هنا برضه مغرمين بيه مش مسألة انه مش في مصر
انا نفسي اروح الحديقة مرة بعد عاصفة تلجية واصور هناك بس المشكلة ان الحرارة بتكون متدنية اوي اوي ومش حاقدر اتحكم في الكاميرا بالجوانتي الجلد - ماينفعش حتى جوانتي عادي  :Ouch: 





> والصور اللى فيها الشلال هى والكوبرى الزجزاج وحكايته اصلا حلوة اوى


انا برضه اول مرة سمعت عن القصة دي اسعدتني جدا ولما رحت الجنينة الكوبري كان من اوائل الحاجات اللي فكرت اني ازورها وامشي عليه




> كمان عجبنى اوى موضوع صورة الرجل الاسود جورج واشنطن .. مش عارفة ليه حسيت انهم عندهم شوية ادمية فى انهم بيعتذورا لبشر من لون مختلف عنهم عن طريق تكريمهم لشخص منهم


الحقيقة ياميرا ان الامر نصفه فقط آدمية والنصف الآخر زي بروتوكول كل المدن بتعمله خاصة في شهر فبراير اللي بيكون الاحتفال فيه بالافريكان امريكان (الامريكان من اصول افريقية)




> صورك جميلة خالصة يا اوشا ... تسلم ايديك يا قمر


الله يسلمك يامرمر وشكرا على مرورك وان شاء الله الجزء التالت في التلج ينزل قريب

----------


## رورو قمر

حلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــوة الصور قـــــــــــــــــــوي ^_*

اناملك الماس 

تتلف بـ حرير

----------

